# Put Me In Charge!



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is true or not, Snopes had nothing on it.
And aside from a couple of the obvious affronts to the 4th Amendment and privacy rights, e.g. forced sterilizations, I'm on board with most of the premise.

Actually, now that I think of it, I know more than a few broads and a dozen shit-sticks who would perform a charity to society by being sterilized, but that's a discussion for another day.

And I love the "esteem" remark. That is unequivocally factual. Just look at your grandparents and many of the folks in our parents generation.
"Welfare", "county assistance", "relief" those were all 4-letter words in their day, today its an indignant expectation.

At the very least, the man has guts to post his obvious frustration with the "system" and is unafraid to voice his opinion.
True or not, IMHO there is truth and achievement buried within his words.



> This was in the Waco Tribune Herald, Waco, TX 18 Nov 2010
> 
> Put me in charge ...
> Put me in charge of food stamps. I'd get rid of Lone Star cards; no cash for Ding Dongs or Ho Ho's, just money for 50-pound bags of rice and beans, blocks of cheese and all the powdered milk you can haul away. If you want steak and frozen pizza, then get a job.
> ...


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I agree with that. It was just this morning that I was in court and some scum bag 25 year old was shouting at the judge because SSI shut him off and now he can't pay his court costs. Apparently getting a job is for suckas!


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

I


KozmoKramer said:


> I'm not sure if this is true or not, Snopes had nothing on it.And aside from a couple of the obvious affronts to the 4th Amendment and privacy rights, e.g. forced sterilizations, I'm on board with most of the premise.Actually, now that I think of it, I know more than a few broads and a dozen shit-sticks who would perform a charity to society by being sterilized, but that's a discussion for another day.And I love the "esteem" remark. That is unequivocally factual. Just look at your grandparents and many of the folks in our parents generation."Welfare", "county assistance", "relief" those were all 4-letter words in their day, today its an indignant expectation.At the very least, the man has guts to post his obvious frustration with the "system" and is unafraid to voice his opinion.True or not, IMHO there is truth and achievement buried within his words.


I may get flamed for this, but so be it. I gotta say and I hope someone else agrees that not all people who receive these benefits are bad people. I was living in a shelter for awhile, and I was on foodstamps as I did not have a job, and no one in my family could help me at the time. My girlfriend lives in the Charlestown development and I stay with her on and off certain nights but usually I'm in waltham at my fathers. This new job is gonna be able to help me get her, her kid and myself a place to live and off assistance. There's a majority of people who abuse the system and make it difficult for someone like me at the time to get the help I needed. She keeps the house clean, and in good order, the flat screen I have is from a few years ago and I worked my ass off to get it and all the other nice things I own. I work hard, even with a hurt knee I give it my 150% and only ask for basics. Rant over


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

ZM - I wouldn't flame you, and I would hope others wouldn't either.
I don't know you well, but by all appearances, you are the exception to the rule.

My point of the OP was in response to my disgust at generational dependence and flagrant abuses of public assistance, and the author of the editorial struck a nerve with me.

You "were" on food-stamps, and you "were" in subsidized housing. Your not anymore.
In my opinion, the system worked as designed for you. And you're making good on that assistance you received by working and paying your taxes.
In the long run, you'll likely pay out considerably more out than you ever received.

You didn't fall into the one-way abyss of dependence that so many do.

We've all been faced with adversity at one time or another in our lives, and sometimes you simply need a hand, but because of liberal politics, too many believe they are entitled to that assistance and make it a way of life.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> ZM - I wouldn't flame you, and I would hope others wouldn't either.I don't know you well, but by all appearances, you are the exception to the rule.My point of the OP was in response to my disgust at generational dependence and flagrant abuses of public assistance, and the author of the editorial struck a nerve with me.You "were" on food-stamps, and you "were" in subsidized housing. Your not anymore.In my opinion, the system worked as designed for you. And you're making good on that assistance you received by working and paying your taxes.In the long run, you'll likely pay out considerably more out than you ever received.You didn't fall into the one-way abyss of dependence that so many do.We've all been faced with adversity at one time or another in our lives, and sometimes you simply need a hand, but because of liberal politics, too many believe they are entitled to that assistance and make it a way of life.


 Thanks koz, I just had to get that out. The people abusing the system strike a nerve with me. Raking in the cash and snap bennies and working cash jobs but still collect unemployment. I understand what ya meant now guy, its ridiculous how lax the state can be about enforcing/investigating these types.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

zm88 said:


> II may get flamed for this, but so be it. I gotta say and I hope someone else agrees that not all people who receive these benefits are bad people. I was living in a shelter for awhile, and I was on foodstamps as I did not have a job, and no one in my family could help me at the time. My girlfriend lives in the Charlestown development and I stay with her on and off certain nights but usually I'm in waltham at my fathers. This new job is gonna be able to help me get her, her kid and myself a place to live and off assistance. There's a majority of people who abuse the system and make it difficult for someone like me at the time to get the help I needed. She keeps the house clean, and in good order, the flat screen I have is from a few years ago and I worked my ass off to get it and all the other nice things I own. I work hard, even with a hurt knee I give it my 150% and only ask for basics. Rant over


No flaming here. You are a man who saw and felt hard times. That is what the system is for, to help AMERICANS like you. That is the same system that I hope will be there if I should ever fall on hard times. Our tax dollars are there to help you and me. Now you are working and not relying on the system to take care of you and your family, unlike those that decide to make a career out of it. You are truly a man for this and those bad times made you a stronger man than before. I truly wish you and your family success. I will say that if your avatar is a personal picture of yourself, then I may donate some of my hard earned money to you.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I found what is most likely the whole letter in the Waco Tribune Archives. I just don't feel like paying to read the whole thing, but it looks like this is legit.



> *34.) **LETTERS: Fixing Social Security; Put me in charge of welfare, Medicare and housing grants*
> 
> Fixing Social SecurityI know how to fix Social Security. It will hurt and people will be mad, but it has to be done:* All money paid into Social Security stays in Social Security.* Only U.S. citizens may receive Social Security.* Recipients must be at least 60 years old.* All Social Security money that has been given away or spent on other things must be repaid - with interest - now.The bottom line is that everyone
> 
> *Publish Date: *November 18, 2010 | *Word Count: *551 | *Document ID: *11182010-wac-letters


http://nl.newsbank.com/nl-search/we/Archives?p_action=list&p_topdoc=31


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

MARINECOP:603324][QUOTE=zm88 said:


> II may get flamed for this, but so be it. I gotta say and I hope someone else agrees that not all people who receive these benefits are bad people. I was living in a shelter for awhile, and I was on foodstamps as I did not have a job, and no one in my family could help me at the time. My girlfriend lives in the Charlestown development and I stay with her on and off certain nights but usually I'm in waltham at my fathers. This new job is gonna be able to help me get her, her kid and myself a place to live and off assistance. There's a majority of people who abuse the system and make it difficult for someone like me at the time to get the help I needed. She keeps the house clean, and in good order, the flat screen I have is from a few years ago and I worked my ass off to get it and all the other nice things I own. I work hard, even with a hurt knee I give it my 150% and only ask for basics. Rant over


No flaming here. You are a man who saw and felt hard times. That is what the system is for, to help AMERICANS like you. That is the same system that I hope will be there if I should ever fall on hard times. Our tax dollars are there to help you and me. Now you are working and not relying on the system to take care of you and your family, unlike those that decide to make a career out of it. You are truly a man for this and those bad times made you a stronger man than before. I truly wish you and your family success. I will say that if your avatar is a personal picture of yourself, then I may donate some of my hard earned money to you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

zm88 said:


>


Oh my god, that was hilarious. Officer Doofy should have his own show.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

MARINECOP said:


> Oh my god, that was hilarious. Officer Doofy should have his own show.


Or have him answer stupid ask-a-cop questions


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

zm88 said:


> II may get flamed for this, but so be it. I gotta say and I hope someone else agrees that not all people who receive these benefits are bad people. I was living in a shelter for awhile, and I was on foodstamps as I did not have a job, and no one in my family could help me at the time. My girlfriend lives in the Charlestown development and I stay with her on and off certain nights but usually I'm in waltham at my fathers. This new job is gonna be able to help me get her, her kid and myself a place to live and off assistance. There's a majority of people who abuse the system and make it difficult for someone like me at the time to get the help I needed. She keeps the house clean, and in good order, the flat screen I have is from a few years ago and I worked my ass off to get it and all the other nice things I own. I work hard, even with a hurt knee I give it my 150% and only ask for basics. Rant over


My old man collected welfare at one point. This a man who in 63 years has been unemployed for six months. He hated every second of it, and today he works more than any man i know and thats after he already retired.

Shit happens thats, why its there. were a great enough place that we can have safety nets. The difference between my old man and you, and the "others" is that you werent looking to live off it forever. As koz I think said, im sure youll end up paying more out than you ever spent.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

My sister was in the Navy for 10yrs. She had to be on WIC for a period of time while she was IN the Navy because she didn't make enough money, living off-base and w/ 2 kids. It's there if people need it, thank God. 
It's the people who could do without it, but take it anyway who are the leeches of the system.


----------

